# "Are you ready for some football"



## twistedvine (Aug 8, 2010)

Is anyone else just totally geeking out at the start of football again. Even if it is only Dallas and Cincinnati tonight, it's still football...

Yeah for fall


----------



## twistedvine (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot....Packers all the way this year.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 8, 2010)

No I am no as I dont really watch much sports at all.


----------



## Green Mountains (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't watch the Red Sox....Or the Celtics although Shaq just joined so.......




HOWEVER......Patriots are a never miss. If I can get the day off.

Gonna watch some Cowboys tonight though.


----------



## Julie (Aug 8, 2010)

Wade E said:


> No I am no as I dont really watch much sports at all.



Wade, you sound like Mike, the only way I can get him to watch a Sunday afternoon game with me is to put out a big spread, he will eat and watch but he wont watch and not eat.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 8, 2010)

Not into watching this tuff although I loved playing most sports, Id probably be crippled if I tried now!


----------



## WaWa (Aug 9, 2010)

I've never watched a game of American Football in my life but I do enjoy the Rugby!! Go All Blacks!!


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Aug 9, 2010)

Patriots Vs Saints thursday night.. you bet you a$$ ill be drinking beer and watching football..


----------



## JohnT (Aug 9, 2010)

GIANTS all the way! Go Maning!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nah - i played college baseball so i tend to watch that more.

But with 2 little kids - i don't get a chance to watch much sports now anyway


----------



## Redtrk (Aug 9, 2010)

twistedvine said:


> Is anyone else just totally geeking out at the start of football again. Even if it is only Dallas and Cincinnati tonight, it's still football...
> 
> Yeah for fall



Hey hey don't be bashing my Bungles! Even if we did lose.


----------



## twistedvine (Aug 10, 2010)

Redtrk said:


> Hey hey don't be bashing my Bungles! Even if we did lose.



Is it really a good idea to have T.O. and Ochocinco on the same team... They had to make the lockerroom twice the size just for their big heads and monster egos to fit.

GO PACK GO


----------



## Lurker (Aug 10, 2010)

Not until the Phillies finish up the Yankees or maybe the Sox or better yet the Rays again. But we really want the Yanks. Then it'll be the Eagles.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 11, 2010)

Lurker said:


> Not until the Phillies finish up the Yankees or maybe the Sox or better yet the Rays again. But we really want the Yanks. Then it'll be the Eagles.



EAGLES??!! Traitor!. You live in NJ!!! Giants play in your home state!


----------



## Lurker (Aug 11, 2010)

Phila, born & raised. Besides, there's no such team as the Jersey Giants. They're just a bunch of wannabees.
JohnT are you embarrased to show where you live.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 11, 2010)

Lurker: 
Facts.. 

1) The NJ Giants have been playing in East Rutherford for over 30 years. 
2) There summer training camp used to be at my old alma mater (FDU - Madison, nj) 
3) They have just completed building a new stadium in .. NJ 

** They ARE the NJ Giants! They simply have not gotten around to changing the name. 


I live in Chester (about 15 miles west of Morristown)


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 16, 2010)

Im waiting for September 4th which is the start of the UT football season, ive heard the student section is NUTS


----------

